# Synth, llvm39 "No space left on device"



## irukandji (Jan 25, 2017)

I just cant build llvm39, in final linkage stage it is complaining me that it is out of disk space. 


```
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: No space left on device
```

Since i have a zfs for whole root I just cant figure out what is wrong, I have 35Gb free in zroot pool, since llvm38 compiled fine this should just work... can someone please help me out, maybe where it is putting its temporary files, I have another pool with 17Tb free, and i would like to move its workplace there but i dont know where it resides


----------



## marino (Jan 25, 2017)

You likely ran out of swap space.
Your options are:

increase swap (rec 4x RAM)
turn off tmpfs options (see configure).  You could create a second profile for that and build llvm39 with the second profile.  That would leave tmpfs benefits for the majority of ports.


----------



## irukandji (Jan 25, 2017)

Uhhhh... ok, will try but suddenly I understand why my server started to behave strange when I ran the update system  I cant really increase swap as there is no place to put it (all disks are zfs and not enough free disk space left to create more swap) but i can turn the tmpfs off... thank you for your answer, i hope it will help


----------



## marino (Jan 25, 2017)

ports like chromium and newest llvm take like 16G or more.  They may even have high ram requirements (e.g. 8G).  You've simply got to have space.  If you can't allocate appropriate swap space for these huge ports, you can't take advantage of tmpfs.


----------



## ASX (Jan 25, 2017)

irukandji said:


> Uhhhh... ok, will try but suddenly I understand why my server started to behave strange when I ran the update system  I cant really increase swap as there is no place to put it (all disks are zfs and not enough free disk space left to create more swap) but i can turn the tmpfs off... thank you for your answer, i hope it will help



You can still add a swap *file*: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/adding-swap-space.html


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 3, 2017)

ASX said:


> You can still add a swap *file*: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/adding-swap-space.html



yep, I did "11.12.2. Creating a Swap File" - set it to 30G.  I haven't tested it extensively, but so far so good.  Limiting the number of builders is known to help too, but as Marino pointed out the machine will still have to deal with the bigger ports. My dedicated Synth builder has only 8G ram, but with 30G + of swap it grunts along and gets through it.


----------

